# Sick Chameleon



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any advice on hand-feeding a sick chameleon? She is a rescue. We've had her less than a week, but her condition has deteriorated rapidly. She was eating crickets and worms coated in calcium by hand, but today she stopped. She won't even drink water. Is there a way to gently force-feed them? 

I don't think she's going to make it unless she gets more nutrients and more calcium in her body. She shakes, has muscle tremors, and is thoroughly exhausted. I knew she probably wouldn't make it when I rescued her, but it's so frustrating. I think she'd be okay if she got onto a regular diet, but she hasn't been willing to do that. We can't afford a vet visit for her right now, because we spent all our extra money on her lights, etc. They would probably give us liquid calcium to help her out, does anyone know is there's a way to just buy it without a vet visit? I feel bad, and even though we aren't financially able to take her to the vet, I think she has a fighting chance with us compared to where she was, so I figured I'd give the rescue a try. 

Also, if anyone in the Utah/Idaho area would like to take this poor little girl, let me know. I'm not very experienced with chameleons. I'm sure I could care for a healthy one just fine and learn the tricks and whatnot, but one this sick as a first chameleon has been quite the challenge, and I don't know if she will make it. So if anyone has good chameleon experience that would like to try, just let me know. :/ She doesn't have advanced MBD, but I think she's on that path right now, along with being starved and dehydrated. She doesn't try to grab her own limbs or anything, and does *okay* moving around her cage, so I think she may have a fighting chance if there was a way to get her to eat something.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would find ChamEO on facebook and ask for ideas, she's a cham rescue that is just wonderful!

I think you can syringe water? Not sure though. Is she getting misted regularly?

I'm sure there is a way to create a calcium supplement from regular store-bought supplements.

What is the situation she is coming from?

Lots of UVB, lots of water, lots of love! I wish you the best with her. What sort of cham is she?


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

She's a veiled.  I've been using a chameleon forum like this one for information, which has helped a TON, but isn't the same as having hands-on experience. Chameleons are so fragile, and with everything being so crazy right now, the combination of being stressed and sick is not going very well. They deteriorate very quickly. 

When we got her, she was living in a desert setting with a foot long bearded dragon.  Insane. Originally the kid had the dragon, the veiled girl we have now, a Jackson chameleon, firebellies, anoles, and leopard geckos. You can imagine how that turned out. XP We took the remaining chameleon, and she has been struggling. 

Do you think something as simple as mixing her calcium powder with water would help? I'll have to but syringes for her tomorrow. I just can't get her to open her mouth for me at all, and I'm afraid of hurting her by forcing too much. 

We've been doing everything by hand, because it was such a sudden pick up when we got her. She lives in a huge mesh laundry basket with a ficus and tons of plastic vines. We plan on getting her a better cage when we get settled. This one is acceptable as a temporary cage, so it's not unhealthy for her to live in it for a few weeks. We drip water on our arms and she'll drink that way, but not today. We mist her cage a LOT, but I can never tell if she's getting enough water, so we do the hand-watering too. We have a simple drip system, but it's hard to use with the soft top on the basket right now. 

She had UVB at the guy's house, but the bulbs are SO expensive, so we have to wait a week to get them. :/ We take her outside a couple times a day to help her out. 

Like I said, this was a very sudden rescue. >.< I would never get an animal without being fully prepared first. I could see this girl was NOT going to make it unless I took her, so I did. Taking a chance, hoping for the best. At least now she's not doomed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor baby...  My only suggestion for a vet is to try calling around to any exotic vets in the area and see if anyone will talk to you on the phone and answer a few questions about her. And ask whether you could get some liquid calcium without an exam. I'm not sure if they will or not, since too MUCH calcium can be bad too, so they may be leery about handing it out. But I took care of a baby bearded dragon (VERY tiny little guy, about the length of my hand - the idiot company sent him to us way too early) from the pet store I worked at. He wasn't getting enough UVB and started having major issues. I brought him home and started trying to nurse him, while Lily was also sick. I was at our vet with her and asked my vet some questions - he was more than happy to help with them and gave me some liquid calcium without seeing the dragon. I've always had great experiences with him, I wish you were in Michigan so I could recommend him! If you can't find anyone in the area to answer questions and want to call him for advice, if not the calcium, he's Dr. Derek Nolan at the Cedar Creek Veterinary Clinic in Williamston, Michigan. He might have a suggestion for some way you can give her more calcium even if no local vets will give you some liquid calcium.


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'll look around. Finding an exotic vet around here is ridiculous, and when you do find one, the price is terrible. I'll have to talk to my old coach's girlfriend, she has chameleons and works at a vet clinic. Maybe she could get some calcium for me. I'll keep you guys posted on what happens.

She's clinging to the side, but her butt is resting on the bottom of the cage. I don't think she's egg-bound or anything, because we have a deep pot in there if she needed to lay, so I think she's deteriorating still. :/ She got all pissed off last night and I dropped a worm in her mouth when she had it open. She chewed it for a minute but spit it out. It had calcium on it, so at least she got a little of that, if nothing else. 

I just checked on her, and she's moved completely to the bottom since about a half hour ago. I hope she makes it.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

if it is a rescue that means the previous owner was most likely not taken proper care of the animal. what i see in most cases like this is metabolic bone disease. when a reptile is not getting the proper calcium intake the body starts to digest its own bones to make up for the calcium. finding a vet experienced with reptiles is important. most vets haven't a clue how to treat a reptile and will just charge u money without helping at all


----------

